# Epistane



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Anyone use this before?

Your thoughts?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah i actually used it not so long ago, was suprised i have to say with the results added it into a cycle and ran it at 30mg a day, after a few days my abs looked better and i didn't carry much water round the midsection. Beleived it also helped with a few lbs of lean gain and gave my cycle an extra kick. Very suprised as i was always a bit sceptical about these type of pro hormone products.


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

just googled epistane,had a read sounds great and good comments.but i havent a clue what it all means :crazy:.

would you use this after a cycle or someone like me who as never done steroids, i need to know cos after xmas im going to go for tbomb 11,or animall stak 11. this could be another thats why im asking.

only ever had protien and creatine so im going to give something else a bash aswell.

sorry for butting in

thanks budgie:crazy::crazy:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Im looking at 2 bottles now, i got them for my training partner he should start after the chrimbo break.


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

I've bought 2 bottles, gonna give them ago in the new year.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

POST YOUR RESULTS GUYS WILL BE AN INTERESTING READ.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, bookmark this page.

It basicly looks like an anti-e to me with an AI in it.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I got stung with a £15 import tax on my order somthing to keep in mind when ordering from the states if your unlucky.


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Yes, bookmark this page.
> 
> It basicly looks like an anti-e to me with an AI in it.


so would this be used as part of pct? or could it be taken as a supp? on its own.

thanks budgie


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am not sure if it would be good for PCT, I always use what works like clomid and nolva.


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

My understanding is that it's an androgenic which has anti-estrogen properties (SERM rather than AI). PCT? I've heard someone bring that up...I really don't know if it has shut anyone down so I'm not sure.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

"The only thing we can't post are the official certification documents but they aren't that exciting. Just states that the product is certified. Honestly we see Epistane as a bigger cost to our company than it is a gain, monetarily and non-monetarily. All in all I don't see this compound being around much longer due to its shelf life and instability when heated."

What is Havoc/Epistane ?

Epitiostanol

2a,3a-epithio17a methyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androstane

2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol

What is the ratio Anabolic/Androgenic ?

1100% as anabolic and 91% as androgenic as plain methyl-test. (Vida)

I am under 21 years, Can I use Havoc/Epistane ?

No, you are too young. It is a steroid. You could mess up your endocrine system for life.

I heard that Havoc/Epistane could get rid of my gynos ?

Please stop searching solutions on a message board for your gynos and see a doctor. This is a steroid, dont use that to clear gynos. I repeat see your doctor.

Does Havoc and Epistane are the same thing ?

Yes

So which one should I get ?

You should buy it from :

1) The company you trust the most.

2) The company with the better customer service

3) The company who brought it to the market

4) The company that sell it at the best price

I made my choice but it isn't my job to tell you which one to choose here.

Does Havoc/Epistane is liver toxic ?

Yes, it is. Be careful when you are using any 17aa Methyl PS.

Does Havoc/Epistane require a PCT?

Like every androgens, YES, it needs a PCT ( See below to know what you need for it)


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Today's the day. I'm going to do a 2 week on 2 week off, starting at 10mg upto 30 maybe 40 mg per day. Never done steroids or pro hormones so if this stuff is half decent i think i'd get some results. Will let you know how i get on.


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Just finished the first two weeks. Very pleased with the results, mild strength increase, muscles definetly feel fuller. The downside, my libido dropped quite considerably. Will start again in a fortnight but might just use 20mg instead of 40mg.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

That'll be shutdown then


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Coop said:


> Just finished the first two weeks. Very pleased with the results, mild strength increase, muscles definetly feel fuller. The downside, my libido dropped quite considerably. Will start again in a fortnight but might just use 20mg instead of 40mg.


Any reason you didn't go for 4-6 weeks straight through, most gains come at the 4 week mark.

At 40mg did you suffer any painfull back pumps?


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

hertderg said:


> Any reason you didn't go for 4-6 weeks straight through, most gains come at the 4 week mark.
> 
> At 40mg did you suffer any painfull back pumps?


Being a bit of a wuss, i wanted a compound that was mild on my liver (which this is supposed to be) and have read about 'pulsing' whereby you either take eod for 8 weeks or take 2 weeks on 2 weeks off to further reduce harmfull effects.

I've had worse back pumps from cee.


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

Coop said:


> Being a bit of a wuss, i wanted a compound that was mild on my liver (which this is supposed to be) and have read about 'pulsing' whereby you either take eod for 8 weeks or take 2 weeks on 2 weeks off to further reduce harmfull effects.
> 
> I've had worse back pumps from cee.


hows it going,the epistane ,have you finished your course and what do you think about im interested myself.

thanks


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

budgie said:


> hows it going,the epistane ,have you finished your course and what do you think about im interested myself.
> 
> thanks


I've only done 2 weeks but i felt great on them, at the start of the second week i felt bigger and my muscles were definetly fuller. My guess is if you did a straight 6 weeks, you'd have some good gains. However the loss of libido concerned me and i packed in after 12 days rather than the 14 planned.

I will start again after a 14 day break but probably stay at 20 maybe 30mg rather than the 40 i did.


----------

